# All City JYD (Junk Yard Dog)



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Just saw this on All City's site. I would REALLY like one. Non-suspension corrected, rim brakes only, clearance for 29x2.35. Love it.

All-City Cycles JYD


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah. Love the concept the of this bike, and the paint job. I've always wanted to build a fixed gear mtb/cruiser/bar bike.

Here's the dilemma though. You could build the same sort of bike using the Surly KM frameset and the KM is cheaper and so much more versatile. I don't mind the V brakes in and of themselves but the more I think about it, how many of us have a set of 29er rims with a machined braking surface laying around? Im sure they exist but I doubt there are many options. Not necessarily a deal breaker but it sort of goes against the "people raiding their parts bin" vibe that all city mentioned in their blog post.

All that said, the JYD is very cool and very tempting.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

That's just a Nature Boy with wider tire clearance.

I'd rather build up an Ogre if I really needed v-brakes, but i have more disc 29er wheels lying around than anything else.


----------



## alhounos (Apr 19, 2014)

Pretty cool, but rim brakes are very unappealing to me. Is it a nostalgia thing?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

No doubt KM is more versatile. But I don't think versatility is what All City had in mind when they made this. It's a very niche product and will probably result in very low demand. Hence the 150 initial production units. I liken it to what Transition did with the Klunker and possibly the Trek Sawyer as well. 

I like the concept, and as a retrogrouch, appreciate the nod to the yester-years. Rim brake wheels are now getting to be somewhat rare, but there are still choices available. If I got this, I'd probably build up a Surly fixed/fixed hub (with WI FW and Surly fixed cog) and lace it to Velocity A23's. May even use my LX canti brakes I still have in my parts bin.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The top tube is too short, wish they made an XL.

But I'm mentally setting aside parts already. I've got a perfect WI flip/flop hub that I pulled off my Cross Check, and I love them V brakes.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm assuming if demand is there for a 2nd run batch, they'll include a bigger size. I'm with you on v-brakes--I'd love to set this up with either Paul or Avid Ult & Koolstop Salmon.

Also, I love the tight wheelbase. 41.7" for the medium.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Strange how the head angle get steeper with each frame size (72.5 for the large)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

To answer the questions about the rim brake thing: It's so you can run a flip-flop fixed/free wheel I'm sure.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome bike! I'm sure that the urban-riding/cyclocross/touring set that All City caters to will have 700c rim brake wheels laying around the garage to build this puppy up. Still, isn't this bike just screaming for those slick Nature Boy Disc dropouts? If they move the JYD to full production, I wouldn't be surprised if it came with those. Until then, it'll be great with v-brakes, which are vastly underrated IMHO.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> To answer the questions about the rim brake thing: It's so you can run a flip-flop fixed/free wheel I'm sure.


I'm not so sure about that. You can flip flop a standard 6 bolt mtb hub with a tomicog. There are only about three 135 OLD flip flop hubs on the market. You can run a tomicog on most standard MTB hubs (I think there is even a way to run them with centerlock adapters but don't quote me on that). Again, the idea here is that you can build this this up from your parts bin. A standard 6 bolt hub is much more likely to be found in the parts bin than a fixed/free hub with mtb spacing.

Of course I don't really know for sure but I think the reason for the rim brakes is because the bike was designed with a nod to yesteryear like phsycle said above. I do know that with the invention of the tomicog, rim brakes are not a necessary condition for running a flip flop hub.


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

I like. I just finished up a rigid 1x1 with rim brakes and 2.4" tires. I'd love to get one of these, but currently the cash isn't around for a new project.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

sdwhitey said:


> I'm not so sure about that. You can flip flop a standard 6 bolt mtb hub with a tomicog. There are only about three 135 OLD flip flop hubs on the market. You can run a tomicog on most standard MTB hubs (I think there is even a way to run them with centerlock adapters but don't quote me on that). Again, the idea here is that you can build this this up from your parts bin. A standard 6 bolt hub is much more likely to be found in the parts bin than a fixed/free hub with mtb spacing.


True, as that is what most would do for the 135 spacing is run a Tomi-Cog. There are only a couple fixed/free 135 spaced hubs out there.

But if you do that you can't run disc brakes for when you are not fixed. Hence the rim brake


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

It's curious they claim a 430mm chainstay length, where Surly had to bend the seat tube on the KM to achieve a similar length.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Eh, doesn't do much for me but I could see why one would like it.

If I was going to go for an Urban Commuter bike like that. I would go for the Klunker. 
Complete bike is only about $100 than just the frame set for the JYD.

Transition Bikes


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

seat_boy said:


> It's curious they claim a 430mm chainstay length, where Surly had to bend the seat tube on the KM to achieve a similar length.


The seat tube angle is 74.5 vs 73 for the karate monkey, that should buy a little space. It doesn't look like they are making any allowances for derailleurs either.

I want one, but not sure how I can make space


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Also has a shorter wheelbase probably due to the steeper HTA. (Which I like). 

It definitely isn't for everyone. Once again, that's why they're only going 150 units. Expensive "urban cruiser", yes, but so is the Klunker. Get a 90's MTB for less than $100 and throw slicks on it. 

Had my LBS preorder this for me yesterday. Now need to gather some parts.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ScaryJerry said:


> That's just a Nature Boy with wider tire clearance.
> 
> I'd rather build up an Ogre if I really needed v-brakes, but i have more disc 29er wheels lying around than anything else.


Isn't the Ogre/KM a Cross Check with bigger tire clearance?


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

Would be a rad monstercrosser.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

I got pretty stoked about that JYD frameset when I was considering building a SS toy. Slim pickings out there for inexpensive steel singlespeed framesets with no stinking disc brakes. Two things ultimately killed it for me: 29er and no XL. Then I stumbled onto a '97 Ibis Mojo frame on ebay for $250 delivered! Summer project, begin.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

*JYD promo video*

The JYD: Run Through The Jungle on Vimeo


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Woodpuppy said:


> I got pretty stoked about that JYD frameset when I was considering building a SS toy. Slim pickings out there for inexpensive steel singlespeed framesets with no stinking disc brakes. Two things ultimately killed it for me: 29er and no XL. Then I stumbled onto a '97 Ibis Mojo frame on ebay for $250 delivered! Summer project, begin.


For 26, there are at least some DJ or BMX Cruiser frames available. Nothing (or not much) in the 29er world, as most people run discs. I think the closest might be a Cross Check with a flatbar set up.

But the Ibis definitely trumps the JYD. Those old Mojo's are sweet! Still remember looking at them on bike mags and drooling over them back in the 90's.

sdwhitey - Thanks for posting the vid. Pretty cool.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Hope the JYD turns some folks on to fixed gear trail riding. It's a great looking frame, but can you say Toe Overlap? I will keep my KM.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Love the idea of the JYD and other 'back to basics' mtbs...anyone else notice the 2015 Kona humuhumunukunukuapua'a? From BikeRumor :









Although a lot of us riding rigid singlespeeds don't need reminders...


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

I have my Large frame ordered. Not sure if I'm going full bling ride or moderate build. Bling ride because it's fun vs moderate that I can leave outside a bar or restaurant and still ride it home.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

i like it all except rim brakes.

i am probly as grouchy as they come and love my rigid ss all day every day but v brakes on an MTB are just not enough stopping power. And I say this living on the eastcoast; in a region where the biggest mountain for a few hundred miles may be 1500-2000'

my current bike is a mullet (disc front - v rear) and the only thing i'd change is getting a disc brake for the back. SO much more stopping power with less pressure on the lever needed. for me suspension and gears are definitely optional but disc brakes just are not. especially on a rigid ss; not having to use 2 or 3 fingers to slow you down on a rough descent is worth every bit of lost retro grouchiness.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

max-a-mill said:


> i like it all except rim brakes.
> 
> i am probly as grouchy as they come and love my rigid ss all day every day but v brakes on an MTB are just not enough stopping power. And I say this living on the eastcoast; in a region where the biggest mountain for a few hundred miles may be 1500-2000'
> 
> my current bike is a mullet (disc front - v rear) and the only thing i'd change is getting a disc brake for the back. SO much more stopping power with less pressure on the lever needed. for me suspension and gears are definitely optional but disc brakes just are not. especially on a rigid ss; not having to use 2 or 3 fingers to slow you down on a rough descent is worth every bit of lost retro grouchiness.


I say this while agreeing 100% about the performance advantage of disc over rim brakes. My Shimano hydro's are awesome and I do not foresee changing those out in favor of rim brakes.

But, in my eyes, the v-brakes add to the appeal of the whole package. Perhaps hydraulics would have appealed to more people. Then again, so would a suspension corrected geometry, or maybe fatter tire clearance, etc. Going down that path...well, leads you to the same place that just about every frame produced today is. This is a bike for the very few that may appreciate the nod to the past, and again, this is why they're only producing 150 to begin with.

Rim brakes aren't that bad, in fact, are pretty good, in my opinion. They take a special skill, like riding a rigid, or a SS, or a bike. Just enjoy it for what it is. If it's not to your liking, there are plenty of other options out there.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone have a line on a medium JYD (complete or frame)?


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

My build. Really enjoy riding this bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a sweet bike


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

It's beautiful.


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah really dig it! Looks rad!

As for V-brakes, they have plenty of stopping power. Easy and powerful enough to stop the wheels and throw you over. I wouldn't mind V-brakes for a build.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Sweeeeet. Wish they made it in my size.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I love mine. The large fits me perfectly at 6'2. That surprised me a little actually, as I thought it would be too small. But it's a fun bike.


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

My Junk Yard Dog doing what it does best.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet bikes, gang! Anyone taken it offroad? How's it handle the singletrack?


----------



## kallzer (Sep 6, 2015)

All City`s writing on their page about the unique-ness of the JYD though I wonder if there is any other bike comparable to it? I really dig its a-little-bit-of-everything-attidude


----------



## Cyclenerd (9 mo ago)

rolondo said:


> I love mine. The large fits me perfectly at 6'2. That surprised me a little actually, as I thought it would be too small. But it's a fun bike.


do you still own that one @rolondo ?


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

Zombie thread, I know, but I just thought about this bike for the first time in years tonight, and how I wish I could have scored one. I guess the Crust Wombat ended up being its spiritual successor.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

For anyone looking for a similar bike that is more available, the Milwaukee Bruiser could work. Look like they designed it with bike polo in mind.


----------

